# topic chest pain for moldie and anyone else



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

that message that i posted last chest pain was for moldie or anyone else.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I responded to your "chest pain, fibromyalgia posting PJO.


----------

